# WooHoo!!! My Syringes Came In



## ms. b haven (Oct 10, 2007)

So... we are serving Jello Shots and what better way to have your "shot" but in a syringe! I ordered them Friday and they are here already - I am sooo excited  PLUS to make this even better I have my brother in-laws fake bottom from his hula costume and so I am going to place one of the shots in the bottom and the rest around the tray: eek: Once I get the presention together I will send ya'll a pic!

Happy Day


----------



## missjavaviolet (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh let me know how those turn out! I was totally going to get those too but I could only find them online and I was running out of time and didn't want to shell out extra bucks for 1 day shipping.


----------



## ms. b haven (Oct 10, 2007)

Actually I ordered online Friday and got them in today - no additional charge for shipping they shipped priority mail (which I think cost $5.00). We've did the "shots" two years ago and they work out great ~ I just didn't have enough of the syringes to go around this year!


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

That is so funny! I love it! So are they real syringes and you just take the needle out??? My husband is diabetic so I have no problem coming across syringes!


----------



## ms. b haven (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi 1LuvHalloween:

Yes they are real syringes without the needles. I got mine very cheap thru a company that sells veterinary supplies ~ completely sterile so okay for human use.. They were much cheaper this way .33 each versus over $1.00 plus. The ones I purchased were 12ml - which worked out well the last time. Let me know if you need the website info


----------



## missjavaviolet (Jun 29, 2007)

Ms. b haven, do you have any pictures of those syringes... the ones i saw werre made for jello shot (they were promoting the nightclub crowd) but I love to see how the real ones. where di you order from?


----------



## lil LizzieBorden (Sep 23, 2007)

*syringes for jello*

Hi
We did this for a party a few months ago...we got 30 gauge syringes from the hospital I work at, and they were a hit! But it was hard to squirt the congealed jello out of the small holes. We let them set out for a bit. Also, rolling the syringe in your hands for a while works to soften it a bit! Pinapple jello and Parrot bay rum is yummy!


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

That would be great if you could give me the website!


----------



## ms. b haven (Oct 10, 2007)

*website*

the place I ordered from was www.earmaxx.com. They have all different types/sizes of syringes. Like I said I used the 12ml as they worked fine last time.... though what I would probably do for the 30ml (I ain't tellin). The total cost for 100 syringes was $38.00 ~ company is out of California and I live in Texas so I thought shipping was extremely quick.

Hope this helps


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

ms. b haven said:


> the place I ordered from was www.earmaxx.com. They have all different types/sizes of syringes. Like I said I used the 12ml as they worked fine last time.... though what I would probably do for the 30ml (I ain't tellin). The total cost for 100 syringes was $38.00 ~ company is out of California and I live in Texas so I thought shipping was extremely quick.
> 
> Hope this helps


Here's an alternative , these are made for jello . Not much more than the above price and you get the mix with it. I think they are in Fl cuz I got my stuff real fast.

http://shop.shotskisbarsupplies.com/product.sc?categoryId=5&productId=54

Also trying to help.

PS : Try " nightclub " as a coupon code , worked for me .


----------



## MI Haunter (Sep 26, 2007)

Awesome idea! So the jello is easy to squirt out? What mix of alcohol, water and jello do you use? I can never get mine quite right.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I usually follow the instructions on the box. I think it says one cup hot and one cup cold. I replace the cold with chilled booze.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I got the ones made for jello-a night club site .Huge hit I had 60 year olds wanting shots.


----------



## weaselphd (Sep 21, 2005)

ms. b haven said:


> the place I ordered from was www.earmaxx.com. They have all different types/sizes of syringes. Like I said I used the 12ml as they worked fine last time.... though what I would probably do for the 30ml (I ain't tellin). The total cost for 100 syringes was $38.00 ~ company is out of California and I live in Texas so I thought shipping was extremely quick.
> 
> Hope this helps


Hey those are large enough to dispence the shot once it sets?

thanks, thats a great idea, im ordering 100 as well...

Michael


----------



## paigebeasley (Oct 17, 2007)

I am going to order the ones from shotskisbar also. Purple Hooter sold me.


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

So I ordered my syringes and the party is Saturday. Do you guys think I could make them tonight ahead of time and they still be ok by Saturday?


----------



## ms. b haven (Oct 10, 2007)

I think if you make them today you should be fine... Jello doesn't get real hard because of the alcohol and the plunger will push the jello out even if it does set. Good luck... Also since I am saving all the syringes I am making a toxic waste dispenser box. I will try to send pictures tomorrow if I am able.


----------



## ms. b haven (Oct 10, 2007)

Well the jello shots were a hit... Especially with the way we "presented them" to everyone.


----------

